# elmcrest



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

HELP-- i am looking for any decent photo`s of the following ship--
Name--elmcrest(ex` augustra foherczerno,ex `izgled`
built---- 1911
tonnage---4343 grt
owners(1940) crest shipping line
fate--4-7-1940 torp by e-boat,13m s of portland bill

any help would be appreciated(Thumb)


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Al,dont have photo,here are yhe following.
Auguszto Foherczegno built by W Dobson N/castle #169 for Hungarian Levant S.S Co Ltd 378.0x53.3x24.4ft.3cyl t/exp eng 24"39"x66"-45" completed 4/1911
1919 to Levant S.S Co Ltd,Fiume
1919 to Soc di Navigazione Marittma Levante Fiume
1923 toNavigazione Libera G Raich&Co Dubrovnik Re Izgled
1925 toAtlanska Plov Ivo Raich g d D/nik
1928 to Jugoslavenska Lloyd d.d D/nik
1940 to Elmcrest Shipping Co Ltd L/don Re Elmcrest
4/7/1940 Torp&sunk by German MTB S20 13mls South of P/Bill o.v Hull to Wabana,in ballast.Ted


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

ted nutt said:


> Hi Al,dont have photo,here are yhe following.
> Auguszto Foherczegno built by W Dobson N/castle #169 for Hungarian Levant S.S Co Ltd 378.0x53.3x24.4ft.3cyl t/exp eng 24"39"x66"-45" completed 4/1911
> 1919 to Levant S.S Co Ltd,Fiume
> 1919 to Soc di Navigazione Marittma Levante Fiume
> ...


+ 3xboilers


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

ted nutt said:


> Hi Al,dont have photo,here are yhe following.
> Auguszto Foherczegno built by W Dobson N/castle #169 for Hungarian Levant S.S Co Ltd 378.0x53.3x24.4ft.3cyl t/exp eng 24"39"x66"-45" completed 4/1911
> 1919 to Levant S.S Co Ltd,Fiume
> 1919 to Soc di Navigazione Marittma Levante Fiume
> ...


just had a reply--they dont have phot/plans(Cloud)


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

uncle al said:


> just had a reply--they dont have phot/plans(Cloud)


just found 2xphoto`s of above vessel and 1 of crew on bridge(Thumb)


----------



## emmeline (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

My Grandad was on the Elmcrest and I have recently found this picture, I'm assuming it was taken on the Elmcrest as I'm not aware of him being on any other vessel.

Not sure if it is what you were looking for but though I would post it anyway!


----------



## Devo (Jan 29, 2013)

uncle al said:


> just found 2xphoto`s of above vessel and 1 of crew on bridge(Thumb)


Any chance you could put up those photos as my granddad was killed on elm crest and Id like to see them


----------



## Devo (Jan 29, 2013)

emmeline said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Grandad was on the Elmcrest and I have recently found this picture, I'm assuming it was taken on the Elmcrest as I'm not aware of him being on any other vessel.
> 
> Not sure if it is what you were looking for but though I would post it anyway!


Hi my granddad was killed on elm crest , do u have any more info ?


----------

